# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1C 8.2 и PostgreSQL 9.2.17

## ilyaburyy

Всем привет!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на PostgreSQL 9.2.17 (для 1С версии 8.2). Все перерыл, нигде найти не могу.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## avm3110

> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на PostgreSQL 9.2.17 (для 1С версии 8.2)


*ВЕРСИИ PostgreSQL и 1С*

Начиная с версии 8.3 платформа 1С поддерживает PostgreSQL версии 9.4. Для этого фирмой 1С был выпущен набор патчей для PostgreSQL 9.4.2. В предлагаемых пакетах используется более новый PostgreSQL 9.4.8. Эта версия СУБД имеет множество улучшений, прежде всего связанных с отказоустойчивостью.

Т.е. что мешает поставить 8.3 и юзать её в режиме совместимости с 8.2ИИ:mad:

Но если чЁ, то:
http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package...postgresql-9.2

----------


## ilyaburyy

Спасибо за ответ!

У нас файловый обмен написан только для 8.2 и как сказали программисты переписать его проблематично.

А для win server есть?

----------


## avm3110

> У нас файловый обмен написан только для 8.2


И-и-и-иИИ

Ты не путай "релиз платформы" и версию "в режиме совместимости" конфигурации. На платформе 8.3.8 отлично работают конфигурации в режиме совместимости 8.2.16. но безусловно, если ты захочешь апнуть конфигурацию например на режим совместимости на 8.3.6, то траха с переписыванием будет по самые гланды.

Но если чЁ:

*Гарантированно работает связка:*

1C 8.2.15.301 + PostgreSQL 9.0.3-3.1С (с сайта 1С) + Windows Server 2008 SP2 (x64).

1С-версия PostgreSQL 9.0.3-3.1С при установке на чистой Windows Server 2008 SP2 (x64) влетает с ошибкой:
Ошибка создания контекста архивации для "C:\Program Files (x86)\PostgreSQL\9.0.3-3.1C\bin\initdb.exe". Ошибка в файле манифеста или политики "C:\Program Files (x86)\PostgreSQL\9.0.3-3.1C\bin\Microsoft.VC90.CRT.MANIFEST" в строке 4. Идентификатор компонента в файле манифеста не соответствует запрошенному идентификатору компонента. Ссылка - Microsoft.VC90.CRT,processorArchitecture="x86",pub  licKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",versio  n="9.0.21022.8". Определение - Microsoft.VC90.CRT,processorArchitecture="x86",pub  licKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",versio  n="9.0.30729.1". Используйте sxstrace.exe для подробной диагностики.

Временное решение: скачать дистрибутив PostgreSQL 9.0.7 с официального сайта разработчиков (дистрибутив весит больше 1С-овского), нормально без ошибок установить с настройками по-умолчанию, удалить из системы через "Программы и компоненты" панели управления, после чего без ошибок установить версию от 1С.

Правильное решение: Поставить Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable, затем лишь приступать к установке PostgreSQL 9 от 1C.

Инсталляция PostgreSQL 9.1.2-1.1C. Запускаем установочный файл программы PostgreSQL....

http://wiki.rsu.edu.ru/wiki/%D0%9F%D...B0_1%D0%A1_8.2

----------


## ilyaburyy

Т.е. можно оставить как есть. Стоит 8.3.8 и PG 9.4.8. Обмен файловый с машинами на 8.2 через ftp. Просто включить режим совместимости и будет работать любой обмен написанный на 8.2?

----------


## avm3110

> 1C 8.2 и PostgreSQL 9.2.17


На сайте 1С рекомендуемые релизы:

8.2.6-2.1C
8.3.3-2.1C
8.3.8-1.1C
8.4.3-3.1C
9.0.3-3.1C
9.1.9-1.1C
9.2.4-1.1C
9.3.4-1.1C
9.4.2-1.1C

Где ты взял про "9.2.17"  "что нужно"?

---------- Post added at 20:23 ---------- Previous post was at 20:20 ----------




> Просто включить режим совместимости и будет работать любой обмен написанный на 8.2?


Ты когды будешь "грузить" на платформу 8.3.8 старую конфу , у тебя само-собой "взведётся режим совместимости". А вот если ты захочешь его апнуть или убрать - тут и полезут у тебя проблемы

----------


## ilyaburyy

Ошибся - 9.4.2 -1С установлена. Так будет корректно работать?

---------- Post added at 20:26 ---------- Previous post was at 20:23 ----------

https://www.postgrespro.ru/products/1c_build - вот отсюда

----------


## avm3110

> Так будет корректно работать?


Ещё раз..
 9.4.2  - это прошлогодний релиз, 8.3.8 тогда не было, сейчас "новее" это 9.4.8
Качай тут https://www.postgrespro.ru/products/1c_build

----------


## ilyaburyy

Буду пробовать. Спасибо!
С обновлением до 9.4.8 проблем не будет?

Опишу еще раз проблему:
- Решили перейтис файловой на sql.
- Установили 8.3.8.1747 и PG 9.4.2-1.1С
- Запустилось и все работает, при запуске ошибка - Для работы с данной конфигурацией ...... требуется 8.2.10 или более поздняя. Сейчас версия - 8.3.8.1747. Жму Ок и все ОК)
- В настройках обмена есть версии 8.1 и 8.2. Соответственно обмен проходит с ошибками.

Вот я и понять не могу, делать ли откат на 8.2)

---------- Post added at 20:51 ---------- Previous post was at 20:43 ----------

Ах да. Базы на 8.2 изначально были.

---------- Post added at 20:52 ---------- Previous post was at 20:51 ----------

Уважаемый avm3110! Подскажите студенту как правильно поступить) Заранее спасибо!

----------


## avm3110

> - Запустилось и все работает, при запуске ошибка - Для работы с данной конфигурацией ...... требуется 8.2.10 или более поздняя. Сейчас версия - 8.3.8.1747. Жму Ок и все ОК)


Это кто выдает диагностику? Сама конфа? Ну так это просто варнин (как вариант, зайди в конфигуратор и выкуси нахик, чтобы не нервировало.





> - В настройках обмена есть версии 8.1 и 8.2. Соответственно обмен проходит с ошибками.


Что за настройки? Что за ошибки.... Тут нужно смотреть "по факту", но это явно не проблема платформы.





> делать ли откат на 8.2


приведи текст ошибок, в какой момент они возникают?

----------


## ilyaburyy

Ошибка при обмене Торговли с розницей.
Ошибка при вызове конструктора (COMОбъект): -2147221005 (0x800401F3):

---------- Post added at 06:57 ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 ----------

Делаем обмен с Торговли в Розницу.
Ошибка при вызове конструктора (COMОбъект): -2147221005(0x800401F3): Недопустимая строка с указанием класса

----------


## avm3110

> Ошибка при вызове конструктора (COMОбъект): -2147221005(0x800401F3): Недопустимая строка с указанием класс


Ну дЫк.. Это бага конфы, а не платформы. Точнее у тебя в коде теперь не верно создается COM
Т.е. для пофиксить эту багу нужно сделать следующее:

0. Убедиться, что ты зарегистрировал в своей системе com для 1с v 8.3
1. Уточнить в собственном реестре как (под каким именем) зареген com 1cv83
2. Найти в коде создания строки подключения к com 1cv82
3. заменить одно на другое - и все у тебя получится...

короче.. Читай - http://programmist1s.ru/podklyuchenie-k-1s-8-2-po-com/
http://infostart.ru/public/276794/
Будут вопросы - спрашивай

P.S. В качестве хинта
Как правило, подключение:
   - к 8.3 это V83.COMConnector 
   - к 8.2 это V82.COMConnector 
   - к 8.1 это V81.COMConnector

----------

